# Property Jobs In Singapore



## Nicksy (Oct 30, 2008)

Dear all 

I may consider moving to Singapore if I can find an opportunity worth moving for.

I am involved in the Property Development & Investment sector, and would like to stay in this sector, does anyone know fo any good companies or any good agencies who I should contact? Web URL's would be great.

Thanks Nicksy


----------



## Sunshine Gal (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi,

Can you explain abit more about Property Development & Investment sector? R u referring to the engineering aspect or d consultancy services?

In Singapore, we have several renowned property developers. Eg. CapitaLand, Far East Organisation. 




Nicksy said:


> Dear all
> 
> I may consider moving to Singapore if I can find an opportunity worth moving for.
> 
> ...


----------



## ini_niki (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi ... would suggest at the moment that the current economic situation in Singapore -- like the rest of the world -- is less than good. The areas of investment / property are some of the ones that have been hit hard. Many companies are currently under a hiring freeze.

You would be best off using any existing contacts you have to 'make friends' with a particular company you're interested in work at ... and then come for a visit. Let them know you're interested in moving here. 

Hope this wasn't too negative but there seems to be a huge number of people looking to move here and not realising that Sing is suffering as much as other places in the world. 

But anyway -- good luck!


----------

